
Watchman – A File Watching Service - ausjke
https://facebook.github.io/watchman/
======
bjoli
Does this try to work around any of the limitations of inotify? Can my scripts
be sure the file still exists when they start executing or will it act
instantly on any inotify event?

I know my use case might be uncommon, but I am tired of actually having to
handle the occasional creation and instantaneous deletion of files at the top
of all my scripts i use for file monitoring.

Edit: and I'm not alone, it seems:
[https://wingolog.org/archives/2018/05/21/correct-or-
inotify-...](https://wingolog.org/archives/2018/05/21/correct-or-inotify-pick-
one)

~~~
m-p-3
I use incron to monitor some directory and take action when the file is done
copying into the drop folder, mostly for some drag-and-drop transcoding with
ffmpeg with a specific set of codecs, etc.

My use case is probably not what you're doing, as the file isn't going to show
up and vanish quickly, but maybe it would be better than scripting inotify?

I'll have to take a look at watchman though, seems solid from the looks of it.

